
Anti-drone bazooka - pradex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/04/the-skywall-100-bazooka-captures-drones-with-a-giant-net/
======
phantom_oracle
A case of over-engineering where the solution is incapable in real-life
scenarios.

Try stopping a trained drone-flier flying the drone at 30-40mph (I believe
drones can go much faster than this though) or being manoeuvred at tight
angles.

